Ask HN: How do you attract clients/customers? - programmergogo
======
pixelfeeder
For our logo design company ([http://fairpixels.co](http://fairpixels.co)), we
open source our unused logo designs on
[http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com) and make them available for free.
We promote Logodust to bloggers/reporters and have gotten some publications on
sites like TheNextWeb. A good chunk of those visitors then upgrade from the
free logos to a paid, custom design. We have a pretty healthy and consistent
flow of visitors to Logodust so paying clients knock on our doors
consistently.

